# Testing



## hawee99 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello I'm just posting to see if it works. I've been trying to post on buyers advice and it doesn't seem to show up. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawee99 (Aug 31, 2018)

Ahhhhhh! It worked. I wonder why my posts aren't showing up on the other forum 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

because before you use anything you should read the manual or in this case the forum rules.

You cannot use the for sale section before 6 months and 50 relevant posts.

( sent from my computer at home using my fingers)


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

You posted the same thread three times so I have deleted two of them and left one of them in the advice forum.

Your first post or two need moderating, so when you get the notice that your list needs moderating you should just be patient and wait for a moderator to approve, and not keep posting over and over.

I will move this thread to the forum questions area


----------

